# Walleye Madness Mosquito Review



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Greg Bentz
Tournament Director
(440) 390-8054
[email protected]
walleyemadness.net


Anglers Grind It Out At Walleye Madness Opener


Post cold front conditions made for a challenging day in Walleye Madness Tournaments opener at Mosquito Lake on April 26th. The 43 boat field battled northerly winds and choppy conditions for a share of the 100% payout purse. A record $2700 dollar first place prize was on the line for the team with the biggest 5 fish bag.


The team of Chad Fenstermaker and Thom Brenkert took home first place prize with their 5 fish 11.35# bag. Brian Davies and PJ Kerr captured second place with 10.65#, they were also awarded the Lund Boats contingency bonus. Ted Jackson and Sam Cappelli were in a close third place with 10.30#. Fourth place was captured by the team of Jim Gwynn and Matt Whitacre, with Dave Yoder and Rich Mcintyre rounding out the top five. David Conant and Scott Geitgey picked up the Mercury Marine Bonus for the highest finishing Mercury owner. The Buckeye Sports Center Big Fish went to the team of Randy Smith and Laura Holt with a nice 4.20# walleye.


With the cold front dropping the lake temps down to 52 degrees, schools of walleye were on the move. Winning anglers Fenstermaker and Brenkert worked both north and south ends of the causeway trolling in 8-14 feet of water. Using an assortment of shad imitating crankbaits like flicker shads and smash shads throughout the day proved to be the winning recipe.


Walleye Madness Tournaments are sponsored by Buckeye Sports Center, Lund Boats, Mercury Marine and Mepps. The series offers no-membership fee required 100% payout tournaments, plus $500 per event in sponsor bonuses. Cabela’s National Team Championship qualifying is provided by the series affiliation with the national organization The Walleye Federation. Next up on the Walleye Madness Tournaments schedule is the May 17th on Berlin Lake. For more information please visit www.walleyemadness.net.


----------

